# Misophonia, Stop chewing or I will kill you.



## wookie606 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a really hard time with misophonia.
Anyone else suffer from this?

Misophonia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Curt (Mar 11, 2013)

I suppose I do.
On the visual end, certain facial expressions people make when talking annoy me a little. On the aural bit, the smacking of lips/kissing, and whispering annoy me greatly.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 11, 2013)

Its mainly the noises people make when eating/drinking that cause me to panic. It makes life pretty lame.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2013)

The only thing that bugs me is when ppl chew loudly... Makes me wanna chop em in the throat...


----------



## Curt (Mar 11, 2013)

Gulping/Slurping gets on my nerves a bit... But I think that one goes for most people.


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 11, 2013)

It bothers me too, but more so when the smacking is during conversation. Even worse when it's preceded by the "speech no-nos (uh, um, etc)."

Me - "what's up dude? how was your weekend? do anything good?"
Dude - "not much, we uh *mouth/lip smacking wet sound*, didn't do much of anything"
Me (to self) - "Walk away before this guy sees the business end of a knife hand"
[COUNT BACKWARDS FROM 10 WHILE WALKING AWAY]

^is kinna how it goes for me


----------



## skeels (Mar 11, 2013)

People who blink a lot. 

Makes me want to tear their eyelids off.

Is that so wrong?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2013)

^

I always feel like ppl who blink a lot are lying to me...


----------



## Curt (Mar 11, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> It bothers me too, but more so when the smacking is during conversation. Even worse when it's preceded by the "speech no-nos (uh, um, etc)."
> 
> Me - "what's up dude? how was your weekend? do anything good?"
> Dude - "not much, we uh *mouth/lip smacking wet sound*, didn't do much of anything"
> ...


I know that feel.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 11, 2013)

Its not just an annoyed feeling. 
I sweat, my fists clench and i have to bite my tongue to stop me shouting at that person.
I always feel really stupid afterwards as its not that persons fault.
Also THAT FUCKING LIP SMACK SOUND WHEN PEOPLE ARE TALKING.


----------



## skeels (Mar 11, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> ^
> 
> I always feel like ppl who blink a lot are lying to me...



Don't get me wrong- I hate those starers too. Stop staring at me!

In fact people with eyeballs drive me nuts. 

Eyeballs and faces.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 11, 2013)

skeels said:


> Don't get me wrong- I hate those starers too. Stop staring at me!
> 
> In fact people with eyeballs drive me nuts.
> 
> Eyeballs and faces.



I will not be happy until everyone is made into robots who DON'T CHEW LOUDLY.

Humans are disgusting.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 11, 2013)

I blink a lot, I even go through periods of trying to force myself to do it less often but it makes my eyes start feeling like they're on fire after like 30 seconds or less


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd believe you if I didn't also think you were blinking uncontrollably while typing that...


----------



## MFB (Mar 11, 2013)

I had a guy who did this yesterday in my breakroom, sitting right behind me. Fucker was eating rice and beans, along with some chicken and for the rice he would hold the tupperware right next to his mouth and basically shovel it in and then would eat some of the chicken with his mouth full and then chew really loudly. Seriously, it's fucking disgusting and how can you not hear yourself doing it?


----------



## ilyti (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm sure this is a real medical condition for some people, but most of us are just picky bastards. 



> People who have misophonia are most commonly annoyed, or even enraged, by such ordinary sounds as other people clipping their nails, brushing teeth, eating, *breathing*, sniffing, *talking*, sneezing, yawning, *walking*, chewing gum, laughing, snoring, whistling or coughing;



Yeah I can't stand it when people breathe, talk, or walk! I should live in a sensory deprivation chambers just to get some peace!


----------



## Mexi (Mar 11, 2013)

usually those types of sounds are mild irritants...but when people are chewing loudly and smacking their lips....


----------



## Origin (Mar 12, 2013)

Whenever someone chews with their mouth open or scrapes their teeth on utensils, I briefly, absolutely want to fucking murder them.


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 12, 2013)

Dude I have the same thing and I am constantly bothering my girlfriend about her chewing. I feel like a dick but it bothers me so fucking much.


----------



## theo (Mar 12, 2013)

Any chewing or eating sound pisses me off. Even if it's me doing it. My girlfriend loses it when people click their fingernails.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not really an angry person.
But Misophonia makes me very very angry.
Another one for me is people biting nails.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 12, 2013)

ilyti said:


> I'm sure this is a real medical condition for some people, but most of us are just picky bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can't stand it when people breathe, talk, or walk! I should live in a sensory deprivation chambers just to get some peace!



I have to wear headphones a lot.
But work doesn't let me wear them.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 12, 2013)

I use to bite my knuckles, plug my ears and pop veins in my brain from frustration at the sound of snoring/open mouth loud chewing when I was younger. I'm over it for now, I still get annoyed, but I can at least handle it without injuring myself


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 12, 2013)

ilyti said:


> I'm sure this is a real medical condition for some people, but most of us are just picky bastards.



100% medical condition for me!
I'm not a generally fussy person.
Fussy people can at least be sympathetic to some degree and I respect that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2013)

ilyti said:


> I'm sure this is a real medical condition for some people, but most of us are just picky bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can't stand it when people breathe, talk, or walk! I should live in a sensory deprivation chambers just to get some peace!



And then kill yourself when the auditory hallucinations begin 

I also don't like the sound that it makes when ppl kiss each other. 

I don't have misphonia, though. I'm an asshole.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just ran over my boss's toe with my office chair by "accident".

He should not be chewing gum in my ear...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2013)

Reminds me of a quote I read from Miles Davis during a blind listening test to see if he could identify people by their playing stye:



Miles Davis said:


> That HAS to be Eric Dolphy. No one else can sound that bad... Next time I see him I'm gonna step on his foot...


 
(Slightly paraphrased)


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, I find out that I'm not alone :O 

The sounds people make when they are eating are so irritating that I basically eat alone. Some people, mostly women sadly enough, have really "sharp" sounds when they use words with the letter "s" in them. That most of all makes me go off the deep end. I can't stand that.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2013)

I think my elementary school music teacher had the same problem you have with the letter "S". She trained that shit out of me... And all of us for that matter. 

But at the time we thought it was funny so we did it more and more... Shoulda heard us sing Silverbells for our little Xmas concert. She had to be SO mad.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh man, you guys were evil.  I saw a girl for about a week but had to call it off because I couldn't hold a decent conversation with her because I'd just fixate on that aspect of her speech.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 12, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one that will turn down a sexy woman for being irritating... 

Most of us just put up with and/or enable it.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 13, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Wow, I find out that I'm not alone :O
> 
> The sounds people make when they are eating are so irritating that I basically eat alone. Some people, mostly women sadly enough, have really "sharp" sounds when they use words with the letter "s" in them. That most of all makes me go off the deep end. I can't stand that.



Dude! That must suck!


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 13, 2013)

This makes my head almost explode, lol


----------



## ilyti (Mar 13, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Wow, I find out that I'm not alone :O
> 
> The sounds people make when they are eating are so irritating that I basically eat alone. Some people, mostly women sadly enough, have really "sharp" sounds when they use words with the letter "s" in them. That most of all makes me go off the deep end. I can't stand that.


Never move to Sweden.


----------



## MFB (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know if counts as breathing in the sense that some might naturally think of when they hear the word, but mouth-breathing is fucking infuriating. Not because the idea of it is terrible, but it makes look and sound like you lack the basic motor functions to keep your mouth shut while inhaling air through your nose. Instead you stand with your mouth slightly agape and just make this stupid fucking noise while everyone around you simply stares and has to ask themselves, "Is he _really_ breathing ...with his mouth?"


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 20, 2013)

Gross.


----------



## ChaosKyle (Mar 20, 2013)

If you take 2 winter jackets and rub them together, I will absolutely kill you. Something about that sound...


----------



## Majkel (Mar 20, 2013)

Chewing and breathing totally do me in at times... I usually respond by doing the same REALLY silently as if to will the person into hearing HOW FUCKING LOUDLY YOU'RE DOING THAT SHIT... 


Never works.


----------



## Taylor (Mar 21, 2013)

Unbridled rage wells up within me upon hearing any chewing/crunching/lipsmacking sounds. And if you rub two pieces of styrofoam together: I. WILL. KILL. YOU.  Not joking. While I am glad to hear that I am not alone, it also sucks that I am not alone, in that we all have the same problem.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 21, 2013)

Has anyone ever experienced the phenomenon of a person whose normal speaking voice, just in conversation is tolerable, but when you hear them amplified through a PA system, you just want to kill yourself? I got that. It's those hard "s" sounds, and sudden increases in volume that startle me, and rather than helping keep my attention, it just makes me MAD. The worst part is, I'm the ONLY PERSON in the whole auditorium (that I know of) who is that bothered. I end up sitting as far back as possible, and it still grates my ears.


----------



## faceforward_007 (Mar 22, 2013)

^ Nope just you, lol 
I work with a guy who sucks air in his teeth, like he has a piece of meat stuck, but does it all day. I commented everytime he did it, but it really didn't work, just pissed him off more. So I decided to clear my throat whenever he sucks his teeth, and it drives him nuts! He's pretty much quit that annoying habit now, I found it amusing


----------



## stevo1 (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't stand the sound of chewing with their mouth's open.

I also have a friend that, when he eats, sounds like a fucking Dog eating dog food with gravy in it. The slurps, the gargles, the heavy breathing, and the lackluster, monotonous stare, makes me want to bash my head in.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 24, 2013)

my dad had a room mate that was louder then a jet when he ate, or drank he was loud even sleeping, but what made it worse is when he got some program on his computer he would be like "hey Dan check this out and I'm just going to stand 1/8" behind you and slurp this food." "Don't bother turning up your music I'll match the fucking volume" He neve rsaid that but I'm convinced he thought it. Other then that he's a cool guy.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm necrobumping this because, after some 12 years, I finally found that this is an actual condition. I'm extremely relieved in a way, because I thought I was just crazy. I've had this since I'm about 10 years old. People's chewing makes me rage and fire up inside. It's bad. It's a mix of all of the most horrible of human emotions put together. Parting ways with the love of my life wasn't as painful as being next to my mother while she's chewing gum. I literally want to either break her jaw, or stick a drill inside my ears and gouge my eyeballs out with a spoon, but it just has to somehow stop. Just seeing her chewing gum pisses me the f*ck off. The mere smell of spearmint combined with the knowledge that she's close by sets all my alarm systems on, and I immediately want to get the f*ck out of there. At least she somewhat understands it now, and makes a conscious effort so that I don't notice when she's chewing gum, or just doesn't do it altogether when I'm around. 

Worst thing is, my father still doesn't understand it. It's not quite as bad as my mother's chewing, but ever since he quit smoking and drinking (both cold turkey, and almost at the same time), he got into the nasty habit of chewing gum whenever he's home. Literally every f*cking minute from the moment he arrives from work until he goes to bed. And I feel like f*cking MURDERING his face. I avoid him like the plague whenever he's around and chewing gum. I have to be at least two rooms away, because he's f*cking LOUD. Don't get me wrong, my family are EVERYTHING to me, and I feel extremely guilty about it, but I've imagined the most horrendous and painful death scenarios for every person that has ever been a trigger for my misophonic rage.

Also, I have a lot of classes in university during noon, or at dinner time, and some people eat in class. Most people don't sound like a knife in a sink grinder, but there have been a couple lectures that I almost completely missed because some dumbf*ck was munching nachos halfway across the auditorium, and it sounded as if someone had put marbles inside a blender and turned it on. It's so f*cking painful. The worst thing is, I'm conscious that that person could be the most awesome human being on the planet, and we could be amazing friends, but the chances of me befriending them become very small on the sole basis that he/she will piss me off if I ever hear them chewing their food.

It saddens me, really, because I feel extremely guilty about it afterwards, and I can't control it. It's an instantaneous response that my douchebag brain has that makes me want to massacre and torture human beings. I remember when it started for me as a kid. I was ashamed to tell my parents about it, and my mom would chew as f*cking loudly as humanly possible on our way home after she'd pick me up from school. When I got home, I went to my room, slammed the door behind me, locked it, and literally cried myself to sleep.

This is quite an accurate representation of what goes on in my head during the act:



Just for clarification, I don't think my life revolves around that issue as much as I might make it seem , but there definitely are instances where I just can't stand it, and it temporarily alters my mood and personality. I become very quiet and reserved, and even hostile at points, but never aggressive (thankfully).

It'd be wonderful if I could stop it, and I've tried with everything I could to stop it (including exposure to the problem), but I still can't stand it. Learning that this is an actual thing and that there are a few online communities of people with misophonia is a huge breath of fresh air for me. I might actually find something to at least relieve the burden that my asshole brain constantly puts on me.

Here's the webpage I've been browsing through since I learned about the condition (roughly about an hour ago ):

Misophonia Online | The HUB


Also, I apologize for the long rant, but it's been 12 years of pure, unadulterated rage that I have bottled up


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't really relate to you guys. There really aren't any sounds that make me mad inherently. The closest thing I can think of is the sounds my brother makes when he comes home. He stresses me out so much with his alcoholism that when I hear him downstairs, I can feel my heart start beating faster. I get angry immediately, even if he hasn't pissed me off recently.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 3, 2013)

^ Hhmmm, interesting. I'm not sure what I would categorize that as, but it sounds like it might stem from a really bad encounter with your brother (or several stressful encounters) and you fear something like that happening again. It sounds more or less rational. I wouldn't rule out misophonia for your case (as I'm really just speculating here... I'm no psychologist/psychiatrist), but the thing about it is that it is completely involuntary (which you do seem to have), irrational, and you normally feel bad about it, because you know you have no reason to feel, not annoyed, but absolutely enraged at such trivial things. It's a very, very strong and irrational sense of fight-or-flight.


----------

